
Debugging Pathologically Performing Systems (2018) [video] - rfreytag
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7AO4wz6gI3Q
======
tathagatadg
I have a playlist of Bryan's talks - he is from a different planet!

~~~
lloydde
So does Bryan. His talk list as of Feb 2018 is at
[http://dtrace.org/blogs/bmc/2018/02/03/talks/](http://dtrace.org/blogs/bmc/2018/02/03/talks/)

I don’t know if more people are not on that planet because of lack of room or
other factors, but I’ve never been able to figure it out. With the death of
the Joyent public cloud, we truly don’t have the same access to the illumos
mineral-rich “clean water”. This worries me.

